# Lazy cat



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I was just wondering if I have the laziest cat- this is her idea of Saturday afternoon heaven. She rolled off the cushion and couldn't be bothered to move. It was in front of the fire though:001_smile:


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lazy or not- she's gorgeous


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks very comfy!! she is absolutley gorgeous, im in love!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh that is so funny - just fab!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

My Tigger asked me to tell you He"s in love! :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Midnight said:


> My Tigger asked me to tell you He"s in love! :001_tt1:


That's very sweet Tigger but I'm afraid she's far too young for boyfriends yet - we'll keep you in mind though


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw thats just so cute! She is adorable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the answer is 'yes' lol


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol great pic, she is lovely. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

also, I will showing this picture to other half to win him over to the breed :thumbup1: - he has his heart set on a Ragdoll one day


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL! thats brilliant Lynn!

She's absolutely stunning  xx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

she looks like she's in heaven! BEAUTIFUL cat


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

she looks stunning... but lazy lol


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

What a lovely cat! And so relaxed  makes me sleepy just looking at it!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> That's very sweet Tigger but I'm afraid she's far too young for boyfriends yet - we'll keep you in mind though


Tigger say"s to tell you he"s only 7 months old himself !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Tigger say"s to tell you he"s only 7 months old himself !


lol is he on catbook? perhaps they'd like to chat.


----------



## ophelia (Feb 11, 2009)

if not the laziest cat, then the most relaxed one for sure!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats sooo funny, great timing with the camera.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

haha so funny shes georgous, i love her colour. Very pretty


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely remarks on my lazy cat


----------

